# General Chat > General Discussion >  Best cardio exercise

## Jordan

There are many work out for whole body health and fitness and some games are excellent for loss weight and for 6 pack abs.Swimming,rope jump,football,Push ups, straight ups down, running these game and work out excellent for health and whole body health and fitness. Des Moines gym

----------


## Gabb786

Most people, like me, with respiratory sinus arrhythmias cannot “accurately” measure their heart rate variability. I just tried to measure mine with different methods? How do you measure your heart rate variability?

----------


## Nertol

I have been using Welltory several times a day for several months now, see here https://apps.apple.com/us/app/wellto...r/id1074367771 . For me, this is an early indicator when my stress level is getting too high or my energy level is too low. With this app I can adjust my condition.
I also use this app to measure the effect of certain types of food on my physiology. Unsurprisingly, alcohol and sugar do not affect my energy or stress levels in any way.

----------


## Qwezysse

This is really a good offer, but can you recommend me a trampoline, I heard that it also helps in weight loss very well

----------

